# 2009 2.0L Canadian City Jetta (MK.4) engine oil requirement confusion



## skitaos (Jul 28, 2009)

My 2009 City Jetta has the 2.0L naturally-aspirated engine. Manual says oil myst meet the 502.00 spec + be synthetic. 3 local VW dealers all say they use mineral oil, since engine is the same 2.0L that's been around forever. They say it's fine to use synthetic but is not required.
????????
Manual vs.dealer
??????


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 2009 2.0L Canadian City Jetta (MK.4) engine oil requirement confusion (skitaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skitaos* »_
Manual vs.dealer


Manual.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 2.0L Canadian City Jetta (MK.4) engine oil requirement confusion (skitaos)*

The manual is your bible. But even if it said mineral I'd still choose synthetic. It's a superior product worth the few extra $$.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 2009 2.0L Canadian City Jetta (MK.4) engine oil requirement confusion (skitaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skitaos* »_My 2009 City Jetta has the 2.0L naturally-aspirated engine. Manual says oil myst meet the 502.00 spec + be synthetic. 3 local VW dealers all say they use mineral oil, since engine is the same 2.0L that's been around forever. They say it's fine to use synthetic but is not required.
????????
Manual vs.dealer
??????

use synthetic, especially if you want to maintain the 16,000km oil change interval.
if you to cheapen out, then shorten the oil change interval to 8,000km


----------



## skitaos (Jul 28, 2009)

I have to wonder if VW's requirement to use 502-spec synthetic is simpy a way of reducing potential engine warranty claims (and costs) on the basis that synthetic oil is better than mineral. More cost to consumer = less to VW


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (skitaos)*

Well yah.. that's most likely part of the story. But regardless of VW's warranty position- synthetic oil is just better. I had an 83 Audi Coupe for the last 8 years and of course in 1983 it wasn't required to need synthetic, but under my care she got 4 synthetic oil changes a year. That engine purred. 
That being said- not all synthetic oils are equal.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (skitaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skitaos* »_I have to wonder if VW's requirement to use 502-spec synthetic is simpy a way of reducing potential engine warranty claims (and costs) on the basis that synthetic oil is better than mineral. More cost to consumer = less to VW

Of course it is. But why risk your engine's warranty over $20 per change?


----------

